# Video: TiVo Engineers celebrate the Roamio Reviews



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

We are incredibly proud of our new Roamio, and the designers and engineers that made it happen. We made this fun and silly video to celebrate:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFEnDXryiIU[/media]

Thank you for all the support you've shown. I've passed along many of your comments to the team. (We also appreciate the troubleshooting details many of you have provided!)

It is a delight to have customers as passionate about the product as we are.

--Margret


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Fun video. 

Congrats on a the Roamio - it is a great DVR - love mine (OTA only).


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Definitely congrats on the Roamio.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

Is there a checkbox that someone forgot about? From an android, all I see is:

"The content owner has not made this video available on mobile."


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

DaveDFW said:


> Is there a checkbox that someone forgot about? From an android, all I see is:
> 
> "The content owner has not made this video available on mobile."


You can try this link to the video directly in YouTube:


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

atmuscarella said:


> You can try this link to the video directly in YouTube:


The error is from youtube. Tivo has to enable playback on mobile devices from their youtube account.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Seeing the same thing on my iPad.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Yes, I saw this error when trying to view on my iPad last night too. As mentioned, this is a simple settings change that TiVo needs to make on their Youtube account, so that those with mobile devices can view the video.

P.S. Video was fun and congratulations to TiVo on pushing a real winner out the door... now just be sure to support it (including network switches) for the next couple of years with updates and new features.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

It's not available on mobile because the video contains a Michael Bublé track, and the copyright holder of the track has disallowed its use on mobile YouTube videos. TiVo likely didn't obtain specific distribution rights for this one-off celebratory video, and so probably there is not even an option available in the YouTube Video Manager for them change.

See here:
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdGZmTpbJVg[/media]


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

gonzotek said:


> It's not available on mobile because the video contains a Michael Bublé track, and the copyright holder of the track has disallowed its use on mobile YouTube videos.


That's probably the issue. Bummer!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

OK just watched on my PC. One thing that struck me... TiVo's engineering staff is really small.

Edit: Didn't mean that to be so negative. Roamio is a great product. :up: I was simply surprised by the size of the engineering staff.


----------



## fdisker2000 (Nov 27, 2006)

How come they didn't do one for the Premieres' release?


----------



## Surrealone (Dec 8, 2006)

Fun video for Great product. Nice to see TiVo is BACK!!!


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

fdisker2000 said:


> How come they didn't do one for the Premieres' release?


Because the Premiere did not get positive press or great reviews at the time of its launch would be my guess. This video is celebratory of the fact that the Roamio is getting what I would call "gushing" reviews from a lot of respected tech pundits.


----------



## fdisker2000 (Nov 27, 2006)

jmpage2 said:


> Because the Premiere did not get positive press or great reviews at the time of its launch would be my guess. This video is celebratory of the fact that the Roamio is getting what I would call "gushing" reviews from a lot of respected tech pundits.


Sorry, that was sarcasm.


----------



## apw2607 (Nov 17, 2012)

Amazon seems to have a hard time keeping the base Roamio in stock .... I would say that's a good indicator of how the products being received in the market.

Good job to all involved !


----------



## Big Boy Laroux (Oct 10, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> OK just watched on my PC. One thing that struck me... TiVo's engineering staff is really small.


What struck me is that everyone at TiVo needs to either get glasses or have their prescription checked. Those fonts were HUUUUUUUUUUUUGE!


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

Great job with the Roamios guys! Please take a well-earned round of high fives.:up:

This new four OTA tuner device is a distinct step up from my OLED Series 3 TiVo. Job well done.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

It was great to see the faces behind the awesomeness.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Definitely cool to put faces to some familiar names. Enjoy it Tivo folks; Roamio is great.


----------



## ecr80 (Aug 25, 2013)

Love my TiVo Roamio Plus!


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Did they pay the copyright fees to the copyright holder to use that background music?


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

series5orpremier said:


> Did they pay the copyright fees to the copyright holder to use that background music?


It's not a commercial video so I doubt they have to. Nice thread dump btw.


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

Congrats! You guys deserve it. Now don't go resting on your laurels! 

My wife and I are really thrilled with our new Roamio.

John


----------

